# Virtualbox 4.3.26 won't start



## NuLL3rr0r (Apr 21, 2015)

It's been a while since the last time I used VirtualBox and since then I did a few Kernel/World upgrades on 10.1-Stable branch and a few ports updates. Today I needed to create a new VM but when I started VirtualBox I'm facing the following error:

`service vboxnet restart`

```
VBoxManage: error: Failed to create the VirtualBox object!
VBoxManage: error: Code NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED (0x80040154) - Class not
registered (extended info not available)
VBoxManage: error: Most likely, the VirtualBox COM server is not running or fail
ed to start.
```

I have another PC with 10.1-Release and the same version of VirtualBox and it works just fine.

I really need this to work and I appreciate any help.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Apr 21, 2015)

Forgot to mention that it was built using the following options:


```
[X] DBUS
[ ] DEBUG
[X] GUESTADDITIONS
[ ] MANUAL
[X] NLS
[ ] PULSEAUDIO
[X] PYTHON
[X] QT4
[X] UDPTUNNEL
[ ] VDE
[X] VNC
[ ] VPX
[X] WEBSERVICE
[X] X11
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's the cause but make sure emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod is built against your current version of 10.1-STABLE (specifically the kernel). If it's built against an older 10.1-STABLE it may not load correctly.


----------



## _martin (Apr 21, 2015)

Hm, doesn't seem like a kernel module issue. Usually you'd see the module checksum error in syslog. Quick search of 0x80040154  suggests either permission issue or symlink issues (like in this one https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/3672#comment:28)

Try to check /tmp /var/tmp ~/.VirtualBox and other VB related directories.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 21, 2015)

I had the same problem. Apparently this is OpenSSL related, where VirtualBox links with both libcrypto versions from base and from ports. In addition to what SirDice suggested, I also applied the patch in this PR 199377, reinstalled VirtualBox and created /usr/local/etc/libmap.d/virtualbox.conf with:

```
libcrypto.so.7 libcrypto.so.8
```
and it works for now until there is a proper fix. But the libmapping probably has some unforseen consequences so be careful.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your suggestions. It seems that it works now. 

I tried reinstalling both emulators/virtualbox-ose and emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod without any luck.

But tobik 's suggestion regarding libmapping worked for me even without applying the PR (which I suppose forces VirtualBox to link against OpenSSL from base).

Thank you all, you saved the day.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2015)

Remember to remove that libmap.conf(5) entry after the problem is fixed.  Or just rebuild ftp/curl with one of the other GSSAPI options and remove it now.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok, I have recompiled ftp/curl with GSSAPI_NONE now and removed /usr/local/etc/libmap.d/virtualbox.conf again. VirtualBox still works fine. Thank you wblock@.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Apr 22, 2015)

Same as tobik I confirm that this works. Indeed a better solution.
Thank you so much wblock@.


----------

